# Bilt Hamber Auto Balm...



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

First time out in the rain yesterday and have to say mighty impressed with the run off and beading effect from Bilt Hamber Auto Balm. I applied about a mth back. Interesting to see how long iot lasts but at present very happy. :thumb:

Also, Duxback window screen sealant!!! Awesome clearing ability. :thumb:

I don't sell any products so my views are impartial, just spreading the joy!!!


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Still going strong 2 mths ion and after some not insubstantial rainfall...


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm interested in Autobalm myself,did you find it fills as much as they say it does and did you find it a bit of a pain to use/apply,what were your techniques?


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very much a test as it is the first time I have tried it but...

Went on really easily. Buffed of with a bit of elbow, not the easiest but far fron a chore but made it feel like you were actually applying somethingthat wa 'binding' to the paint. Don't know about others but products that buff off t easily make me feel like they are just being wiped away... So far is showing a pleasingly deep and good wet look shine finish with excellent water repeling qualities. Time will tell so interested to see the reults after a few mths on board but can't dis it in any way at the moment.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

you will find it easier to buff if you take it off imediately after you have rubbed it in work in small area and take it off straight after

The more you work it in the better it fills swirls imo

I love the finish it gives

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218162


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Agree with you andy, really liking the finish....


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Very unique,and impressive product.


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to admit to being a big fan of Autobalm. For older, or less than perfect paint it's the ideal LSP. Despite playing around with various waxes, sealants, glazes and AIOs I keep coming back to Autobalm and being impressed with the finish and filling abilities, the latter of which I've yet to use anything that will beat it.

To apply, I use a damp app pad and spritz a light mist of water on the panel, then buff straight away. Two layers is usually ideal.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Good stuff probably the best all in one out there under £20. works wonders on plastics in terms of filling in swirls as well. Stpooed using it fro LSP as I found the car took longer to dry however water left on a panel didnt seem to spotlike waxes do. everyone should try this stuff especially thse that ave red cars:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any link of red cars where has been used Autobalm?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Jagnet said:


> I have to admit to being a big fan of Autobalm. For older, or less than perfect paint it's the ideal LSP. Despite playing around with various waxes, sealants, glazes and AIOs I keep coming back to Autobalm and being impressed with the finish and filling abilities, the latter of which I've yet to use anything that will beat it.
> 
> To apply, I use a damp app pad and spritz a light mist of water on the panel, then buff straight away. Two layers is usually ideal.


I just dont dry the car after washing 



sm81 said:


> Any link of red cars where has been used Autobalm?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80476


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Autobalm over 2000 grit marks


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

is this a hand apply wax? or can it be applied with a machine?

Sam


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not tried or even considered using it by machine so would have no idea how good or otherwise it would be


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Finis wax is just as good as autobalm for filling swirls and a whole lot easier to buff off. I do still love autobalm though.


----------

